# Baby-Koi wie überwintern?



## rotterling (4. Sep. 2010)

Grüsse aus der Steiermark !!

Vor 4 jahren hab ich mir einen teich gegraben - 7- 4 m tiefste stelle 1,6 m ca.
Besatz 3 mittlere koi ( 30 cm ) und leider 50 goldfische ! - diese 4 jahre waren geprägt von grünem wasser, algen und schlamm - hatte einen ganz " tollen " Filter von Tetra....! mit " perfekter " Leistung - haha - am morgen gereinigt - am abend war er voll mit schlamm - dann hab ich mich wirklich im internet eingelesen und hab mir einen bausatz bestellt - der jetztige Filter hat ein Volumen von 900 Liter und ist vollgestopft mit filtermaterial matten etc - Fazit _ mein wasser ist klar und rein wie noch nie !! vor einem jahr sind alle meine Fische gestorben - gott war ich fertig mit den nerven - und heuer eben 5 neue gekauft und einen dicken koi - 40 cm - und vermutlich 2 schwangere goldfische- jetzt hab ich schon wieder so viel goldfische - naja - ABER - was ich entdeckt habe - ich hab 3 winzige kleine goldgelbe ( 1-2 cm ) babykois - nun meine Frage an die experten hier : soll ich die rausfischen und in ein aquarium über den winter geben oder haben die im teich mehr überlebenschance - unsere winter sind hart  die eisdecke werd ich mit müh und not mit einer kleinen pumpe an einer stelle offen halten zum gasaustausch und einen oxydator überleg ich mir auch .. jeden falls die baby koi frage beschäftigt mich - packen die das ?
fotos mach ich noch von meinem teich - heut regnet es leider - aber die kommen nachgereicht 
vielen dank , der tom !


----------



## Christine (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Man lernt nie aus !!*

Servus Tom

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich.

Damit die dringende Frage wegen der Baby-Kois auch von den richtigen Leuten gelesen wird, verschieb ich Dein Thema mal entsprechend.

Aber um die Fotos kommst Du trotzdem nicht herum!


----------



## rotterling (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Man lernt nie aus !!*

vielen vielen dank !!!!


----------



## Butterfly (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Baby-Koi wie überwintern?*

Hallo Tom!

Also man sagt ja, dass Koi unter 15-20cm schlechte chancen haben einen Winter in unseren Verhältnissen zu überstehen. Andererseits habe ich auch schon kleine Koi von ca. 10-15 cm über den Winter bekommen.. Es ,,kann'' dir auch ein grösserer Koi von 30, 40 oder 50cm eingehen. Es kommt darauf an wie du die Koi oder andere Teichfische auf den Winter vorbereitest (Fischöl, Proteinreiche Nahrung etc)..Hasst du eine Teichheizung, Überdachung oder anderes womit du den Teich vor kälte und Wind schützt?

Bist du dir überhaubt sicher, dass es Koi und keine Goldfische sind?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## rotterling (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Baby-Koi wie überwintern?*

also überdachung geht leider nicht - ich denke schon das es koi sind weil sie 1- 2 cm gross sind und die jungen goldfische 4- 7 cm gross sind und noch braun sind - sie schwimmen auch nie mit den anderen mit sondern grumpfeln nur am ufer herum und sind quietschfidel - teichheizung kriegen sie noch - aber nichts wirklich aufregendes - eher werd ich einen heizungsstab einfach an die tiefste stelle legen - vielleicht schafft der ein bissl was an wärme ! - die letzten 3 jahre haben immer alle überlebt - bis voriges jahr der ganz massive winter war und die eisdecke geschlossen 2- 3 monate geschlossen war - ich hab fatalerweise gedacht die packen das alle - ich habs gebüsst mit viel tränen - mein geliebter wuzi , joe und zenzi wurden feierlich beerdigt ! ab jetzt pass ich auf wie ein haftelmacher dass nichts passiert - werde den teich zu einm teil abdecken !ich werd jetzt einfach raus in den regen gehen und ein paar bilder machen - danke derweilen für die hilfe  euer tom


----------



## Butterfly (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Baby-Koi wie überwintern?*

Hay!
Also, ob Koi oder __ Goldfisch siehst du ganz einfach daran, dass Koi kleine Barteln am Maul haben und Goldfische nicht!
Würde dir raten mit Fischöl das Futter aufzufetten am besten ist um diese Jahreszeit ''Weizenkeimfutter'', da dies leicht verdaulich ist und Aminosäuren halten das Imunsystem aufrecht.

Welches Futter verwendest du eigentlich?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## rotterling (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Baby-Koi wie überwintern?*

ich denke sie haben winzige barteln . schwer zu sagen - jetzt gibts noch koi stick von sera - dann winterfutter reich an fischöl etc .. ! das ist futter das runtersinkt -  bitte wie lädt man bilder auf sein album ??- bin heut technisch etwas dümmlich !!


----------



## Digicat (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Baby-Koi wie überwintern?*

Servus Tom

Herzlich Willkommen unter der schreibenden Zunft 

Seit 2007 im Forum :beten

Bilder: maximale Größe 1000 x 1000 Pixel und maximal 240 kB groß ...

Den Rest erfährst du in meiner Signatur ...

Liebe Grüsse aus dem im Moment sonnigen Wien .... 
In Grünbach am Schneeberg (kurz übern Semmering), meiner Heimat, regnet es allerdings


----------



## koifischfan (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Baby-Koi wie überwintern?*

Warum nehmt ihr immer die Barteln als Anzeichen?

Kois haben ein unterständiges Maul, Goldfische ein Endständiges.


----------



## Butterfly (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Baby-Koi wie überwintern?*

Ist doch einfacher zu sehen ob der Koi/__ Goldfisch Barteln hat als sich seine Maulöffnung anzugucken!!

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## koifischfan (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Baby-Koi wie überwintern?*



> Ist doch einfacher zu sehen ob der Koi/__ Goldfisch Barteln hat als sich seine Maulöffnung anzugucken!!


Besonders bei kleinen Fischen?


----------

